# RESOLVED: Beautiful Bunny NEEDS AMAZING home!!! - Springfield, MO



## lyndsilea (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm seriously crying my eyes out typing this... 
I have a 2 year old, female, Netherland (Holland) lopear that needs a REALLY GOOD home!Her name is Marley andis so sweet and amazing. She is an indoor bunny and loves to be loved and run around. I am moving into an apartment that does not allow bunnies and she really needs an amazing home. I am absolutely devastated because I've raised her since she was a baby but I have no other option. She has a really nice cage and all the necessities!

Please let me know if you, or anyone you know, are interested.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh gosh, she's a BEAUTY. Regal. Looks like she was trying to pose pretty for the picture Wish you luck and sorry you have to re-home her. Is there no way you can convince them to let you keep her...offer to pay extra security deposit or something?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2012)

I agree with Katherine, can you not pay some money up front as a security. When I moved into my apartment almost 2 years ago it said right on the lease NO PETS. Yeah right theirs more dogs in the building then people I think, no just kidding.

I don't know what your statelaws areabout pets but here in ON they can not evict you for having a pet unless it is a danger to fellow residents. 

Good Luck, I'dbe sneaking her in. She's adorable.

Susan


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 14, 2012)

I agree that I would sneak her in. Then if they find out they have to give you 3 months notice to evict you. Worth a try, especially if she is an indoor animal.


----------



## lyndsilea (Sep 14, 2012)

They don't allow rabbits because they are unknowledgable about them... The crazy part is they allow CATS AND DOGS!!! I would sneak her in but if they find out, they will then charge me $150 a month for the rest of my lease and I do not have that much money at all :/ They have the right to enter my apartment at any time so between now and August 30th of next year, it's very likely that they would find her... Do you have any suggestions of where I could find her a good home?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 14, 2012)

ray: too far for us.


----------



## christinebunnies1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh what a lovely sweet bunny - The House Rabbit Societies and Rabbit Rescue places would be a good try - they take good care of bunnies and find them good homes - this one would be scooped up in minute by a rabbit lover - I dont know if there is one near you. You could google and see. However my advice would be for you to keep her as I know you love her so much - Could you try and find a different place where they would allow her - strange they would allow dogs and cats and not bunnies. Bunnies are the cleanest animals - maybe they think that bunnies are destructive - my Landy chews the baseboards to shreds but I love her dearly - maybe you could convince them that she is not destructive. Oh I wish you could keep her - actually my advice to you would be to keep her - she looks so innocent and sweet - is it possible to find another place - or you propably already looked into that? I`m hoping and praying that you can keep her. I wish you both all the very best that she stay with you forever. But if you tried everything and absolutely cant keep her then the House Rabbit Society would be good - I`ve heard they take very good care of their rabbits - they are very knowledgable about their needs and I`ve heard they interview people to see if the bunnies go to good home and I`ve even heard some have people fill out adoption forms and do home checks to see if the bunnies will get a good and loving forever home - It is also excellent you are on this forum because we are all bunny lovers and someone on this forum close to you will see her and fall right in love with her - I`m warning you lots of people already now as I`m typing want to adopt her - looking at her there is such a sweetness and gentleness about her well she is absolutely irresistable. I tell you she could be gone in no time - to see her is to love her - she just looks so loveable. Keep us updated.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 15, 2012)

She is beautiful. I can't take her but others will want to know; is she spayed?


----------



## lyndsilea (Sep 16, 2012)

I can't let go of her... i really can't! No apartment complex I can find will allow rabbits and i would sneak her but there is a GIANT fee if they find her! I talked to my parents about it and they are going to keep her at their place and I can visit her. My mom loves her so much and will take amazing care of her! I will miss snuggling her at night though but as least she will still be in my life <3 Thank you to EVERYONE for your advice. It was greatly appreciated and I'm happy to let you know that I am keeping my beautiful baby girl!
XOXO,
Lyndsi and Marley


----------



## littl3red (Sep 16, 2012)

Yay!  So glad you don't have to rehome, that can be so hard sometimes.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 16, 2012)

That's great! I updated your topic's title so others will know you're no longer looking to rehome.


----------



## lyndsilea (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you so much. I appreciate everyone's support


----------



## christinebunnies1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh I am so glad you can keep your lovely little girl - yes she would be hard to let go.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 16, 2012)

Lyndsi, I'm so happy that you don't have to give your Beautiful Marley away. 

I'm surprised you said that the landlord can go into your apartment at any time. WOW that's so against the law here. The only way landlords (superintendant) can enter an apartment is with written consent OR an emergency.

My super won't enter my apartment without a note from me, even if i give her my verbal ok.

Why do they allow dogs and cats but not rabbits. If I were you I'd look into the bylaws of the town/city where you live. It would be interesting to see what they say.

Susan


----------

